# Free Pattern for the Sheep Wagon Shawl



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-This was on today's AllFreeKnitting newsletter. Denise http://stitchandunwind.com/knit-shawl-pattern-i-love-yarn-day/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks very much


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ladies-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ohhhhh I got this one in my email yestaday and think it is going to be fun to knit! and with the right yarn it should be quite pretty.


denisejh said:


> Hi everyone-This was on today's AllFreeKnitting newsletter. Denise http://stitchandunwind.com/knit-shawl-pattern-i-love-yarn-day/


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

dragonflylace-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> ohhhhh I got this one in my email yestaday and think it is going to be fun to knit! and with the right yarn it should be quite pretty.


cbjlinda :thumbup: Denise


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

spinlouet-It was my pleasure! Denise


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Denise. Looks a great pattern.
Hannet
(Love your avatar in her jammies!)


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hannet-You're very welcome. It does look like Cornelia is wearing her pj's, doesn't it? Actually, it's a little polar fleece sweatshirt made for a dog. She doesn't really have much of an undercoat, just very fine kinda curly Poodle hair. I tend to keep her shaved down pretty close because that fine Poodle hair mats up if you just look at it wrong! Needless to say, she tends to feel the cold in the wintertime, hence the polar fleece sweatshirt. She's a happy girl when she's wearing her warm, toasty sweatshirt! Denise


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cabbagehome-You're very welcome! Denise


----------

